# Iphone email with IMAP Gmail?



## Imola Ghost (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right area or not but I'll ask here anyway.

I'm using the 3G Iphone with IMAP gmail. What is going on with all of the folder structure? There seems to be a folder structure like this:

Inbox
Drafts
Sent Mail
Trash
[Gmail]
------[Gmail]
---------Trash
-------All Mail
-------Spam
-------Starred
Drafts
Send Mail
Trash

Why do I have, what appears to be a normal folder structure towards the top which include the top four folders (Inbox, Drafts, Sent Mail & Trash)

And then I have the remaining [Gmail] structure.

Why do I have 3 Trash folders, 2 Drafts folders, & 2 Sent folders?

Is there a way I can clean/fix this up? Sorry for all of the non-technical terms but I don't really know what IMAP is other than I believe it keeps the two emails in sync, whether it's check from my computer or iphone.

If anyone can help me understand this, I would appreciate it.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

It's what gmail does. Same thing on my iPod Touch with my gmail account...


----------



## tssman (Oct 27, 2007)

It's how gmail works (and maybe all of IMAP), its the same on a desktop using Thunderbird or similar. The subfolders of [Gmail] are the folders in your gmail account. The other folders are local folders. This has to do with accessing the other folders on your gmail account. Usually you only browse the inbox but, if you wanted to access a draft that you were working on while on your computer then it would be in Gmail's Drafts folder. Its complicated and kind of broken, but I hope this helps.


----------

